# BUY 2 GET 2 FREE UBER Microfiber Towels - Start now ends 12/8/11



## detailersdomain

*Uber Microfiber Special - Limited Time Limited Supplies.*


BUY 2 GET 2 FREE Uber Microfiber Towels

Starts Now 
Ends 12/8/11

Flat Shipping of $9.99 Applies.

Enjoy!


----------

